# Ghost Stories



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am recording ghost stories for a talking Boris. I have seen several threads about this, so I will post the results for others if you like. Here is a sample. Watcha think?

http://johnnyspage.com/sounds/stories/BloodyMary.m
p3


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HJ dear, It sounded a little muffled, and I couldn't hear it real well... even turned my speakers up loud...  Any chance you could make it louder?


----------

